# How much milk?



## JohnT (Mar 1, 2012)

So how much milk does it take to yeild so much cheese? 

For example, how much hard/soft cheese would I end up with when starting with a gallon of whole milk?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2012)

I made a batch of Mozzarella and a batch of Ricotta cheese yesterday. I would say I got about 1 1/2+ lbs of Ricotta and I know I had 17.74 oz of Mozzarella. Both were the end by product of a gallon of whole milk. I can weigh the ricotta after work.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 12, 2012)

Rough, 1 gallon of milk will equal about 1 lb of cheese. This will vary depending on the type of cheese made. Lactic cheese you will get almost 2lbs from a gallon, some of the hard cheeses you will get less than 1 lb per gallon.


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2012)

I believe you get a little over a pound of farmers cheddar cheese. This is the easiest of cheddar cheese to make and I highly recommend going this route first.


----------

